# AFMA on Zeiss ZE (manual focus) lenses: how?



## niels123 (Aug 21, 2017)

Is it possible to do a focus calibration of Zeiss manual focus lenses? Would it be possible to shoot test images with different AFMA settings and then load them in focal to get a focus curve?

I'm asking because it would be nice if the green dot would mean you have proper focus. Especially wide open, one cannot trust that green dot as it is off half the time and Live view is so slow.


----------



## Al Chemist (Aug 21, 2017)

I posted a blog about this subject called Manual Focus Micro Adjustment under cameras. Sorry I should put a link here but it's easy to find. 

It works great. I was taking some pictures with the 5DSR and the 135 APO the other day and it works great! You do need to go back and forth a bit with the focus to nail it with the 5D cameras. The green dot is not as accurate as my method. 

The 6D can be set up to have the central focus point turn red upon focus and I haven't tested this completely but have always had good luck with that on all my Zeiss lenses. It is really nice to use since that is where your eye is focused. Wish the 5D cameras had that feature!


----------



## Al Chemist (Aug 21, 2017)

This should work... http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=32384.0


----------

